# Maple breakfast nook



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

It's a blizzard outside so I decided to post up some pics of a recent job. This was in a guest house on a piece of property that sometimes makes me wonder why I didn't listen to my mother and become a doctor or bean counter...nah, I like my dusty seat of my pants nutty life. So what if we had tuna from a can for dinner last night! :laughing:

The table was made from 8/4 hard maple. Milled down to about an 1 5/8. That sucker weighs a ton. Mostly dowel construction with a couple of tenons here and there. The top was actually made in Sept and was laid flat since then to acclimate...just to be safe.

The benches were a little tough, not so much the construction, but the tolerances for the customer's request. The paneled back rest needed to not protrude out too far as not to be uncomfortable on your spine should you be sitting on an edge..? mission accomplished, the only part that sucked was removing that much material from the rails and stiles to leave the eight inch reveal that was then rounded over a tad. This is where routing with the grain was extremely important as to not shred out one of the thin edges.

The pine casing around the windows also needed to protrude an eight inch beyond the top edge of the back panel. Easy to say, a bear to do when constructing the entire job off site. My math had to be dead on, and prayed a little for perfect 90's from the floor to the wall. I got both, but it turned out the bottom run of casing had an arch in it which created an slight tapered gap that couldn't be muscled out. The builder said just add some scribe molding and that took care of that.

That's it.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey JD,
Beautiful job. Looks great. Almost too nice to sit on or have some bratty kid dumping his oatmeal on.:laughing: 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

my gosh Dad that is simply spectacular! Good-Good-Good on you! See, first I'd just like my kitchen to look something like that...not even the whole rest of the house, just the kitchen. Then, I'd like to do something lightly colored, iron-clad strong and expertly installed like that. With time, methinks I'll get there....but WOW ! You're already there. 

Dragging the rest of us up is gettin' to be a full-time job for ya! Great again.

smitty


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words. I really liked this project, and hopefully I might even have the time and money to do one for my own one of these days.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Beautiful project. I would hate to be the one to put the first scratch in it! Red


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

red said:


> Beautiful project. I would hate to be the one to put the first scratch in it! Red


Thanks red. Yeah that's why I usually leave them with a touch-up stick, some 220 and a can of Deft spray lacquer.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

That's gorgeous JD.
I love it.

Gerry


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

That is beautiful! Very, very nice job. I would guess the homeowner is very pleased.

John


----------



## Norman Pyles (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow, that is nice. I'm a big fan of trestle tables.


----------



## Vjlfpm (Jan 30, 2015)

*Breakfast nook*

Joesdad,

Awesome looking breakfast nook. Do you have building plans on this? I'm looking to build one for my wife and she loved the way this looked. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance...


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That is a SUPER nice build!! Beyond my skill!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Vjlfpm said:


> Joesdad,
> 
> Awesome looking breakfast nook. Do you have building plans on this? I'm looking to build one for my wife and she loved the way this looked. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks in advance...


Joesdad hasn't been here in more than a year so he's not likely to see this message. The rest of us could help you make your own plans from the photos. What info do you need?


----------



## Vjlfpm (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks Steve, I have an L shaped corner without windows. I'm looking for something very similar to joesdad breakfast nook. I was wondering what the framing was? 2x4's, what dimensions for the seat height and seat back, bench width, material (although my wife wants me to paint ours). Thanks any help would be appreciated....


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I really like, the table is so CLEAN, and refreshing.

Are you considering removable cushions? I can see the right choice of material adding even a extra touch, IMO. 

Easy on the ole fanny too, 

Dale in Indy


----------

